# I need your help - market place survey for the ladies :)



## jf99 (10 mo ago)

Hi Ladies
I'd be so grateful for your help. I'm keen to hear your thoughts on everything glitz, glamour, bling and shine when it comes to fashion, beauty and accessories. Imagine a market place that was just that!

There’s a chance to win a $50 visa card too – just enter your details at the end of the survey.

Link to survey here: Marketplace Survey

Thanking you in advance


----------

